# are wolf fish illeagl in california



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have never seen any in the pet shops i go to


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

yes they are


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn that sucks seems like all the cool fish are illegal in ca


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> damn that sucks seems like all the cool fish are illegal in ca


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Only _Hoplias Malabaricus_ (the common wolfish) is illegal to own in Cali. Look at this link for prohibited species in Ca.

Cali prohibited species list.

_Erythrinus erythrinus_ and _Hoplerythrinus unitaeniatus_ are perfectly legal own own in Cali


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> damn that sucks seems like all the cool fish are illegal in ca


 Whats next to be illegalized in California? Air? I'm moving out of here.


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

benefit said:


> Only _Hoplias Malabaricus_ (the common wolfish) is illegal to own in Cali. Look at this link for prohibited species in Ca.
> 
> Cali prohibited species list.
> 
> _Erythrinus erythrinus_ and _Hoplerythrinus unitaeniatus_ are perfectly legal own own in Cali :nod:


 nice site..

always wanted to see one of these..
very helpful..


----------

